# 2/15-2/18. A New Hope or We are Screwed.



## Tin (Feb 12, 2016)

Big shift east on the 12z GFS. 

Low over Long Island and ends up in southern Maine



















Versus earlier. Low comes across Pennsylvania and up into VT.





















Newest snow map...


----------



## WJenness (Feb 12, 2016)

Everybody face east and exhale as hard as possible... on 3...

1...


2....



3!!!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 12, 2016)

Jay Peak-Stowe and Daks get the goods in the current scenario. Everything South and East can break out the boats.


----------



## Tin (Feb 12, 2016)

In the NAM we trust.


----------



## skibumski (Feb 12, 2016)

Really weird run by the GFS. Even the winner areas look to have some occasional wet stuff mixed in. NH/Maine look screwed. ADK getting freshies. Everywhere else still too close to call.


----------



## Tin (Feb 12, 2016)

Canadian comes way east as well. Going to be a fun few days.


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 12, 2016)

Dacks or southern VT next week? 

Will this be enough get Gore and WF riding well? I know they've been having a really hard time this year.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 12, 2016)

12z GFS brings pain and despair to the Poconos and Catskills


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 12, 2016)

Rowsdower said:


> Dacks or southern VT next week?
> 
> Will this be enough get Gore and WF riding well? I know they've been having a really hard time this year.



Too early to make those judgements, but at this point, ADK is in the best position to avoid the firing squad.  Canadian is running right now, it looks somewhat east of 00z for sure, which helps western areas, but my guess (since it's still running) is that will bring the pain-train into Maine.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 12, 2016)

Just cant buy a good track for the NE this year


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (Feb 12, 2016)

Canadian


----------



## skibumski (Feb 12, 2016)

Wow that's significantly east with almost no white precipitation on the Canadian, but also basically no rain in ski country.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 12, 2016)

skibumski said:


> Wow that's significantly east with almost no white precipitation on the Canadian, but also basically no rain in ski country.



The Canadian goes well east so that everyone misses most of the snow and most of the rain.  Some ice issues though.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 12, 2016)

Net/net the models have no idea what's going on.   

For an example of this, here are the same time panels from the 06z GFS and the 12z GFS.










These are ridiculously different.


----------



## Tin (Feb 12, 2016)

skibumski said:


> Wow that's significantly east with almost no white precipitation on the Canadian, but also basically no rain in ski country.




Skeptical. Such a sudden and BIG east shift. See what Euro says. Im anxiously awaiting the 84 hours out point. As Catsup and I discussed this morning, mesos for track, globals for liquid.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 12, 2016)

Really marginal set up for this one. That is one potent trough rounding the bend but two factors are against locking this one in as a complete New England snowbomb which tracks over the Cape Cod Canal. The first is the +NAO, that is a killer. Nothing is locking the track in and as a result, this thin  wants to cut west up the backside of the trough. The second is the PV departing quickly. 12z GFS shows the polar vortex departing slower, blocking the SLP's path and shunting it east. If the PV moves out faster than currently modeled, the low cuts through NY as shown at 6z. On the flipside, this could continue to trend east if the PV moves slower.

Very intersting setup. One thing is for sure, I will be crushed... crushed! if we rain. Screw this goddamn season if we rain. F**K!!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 12, 2016)

Euro's bad again.  Not budging from western solution.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 12, 2016)

Titus is in the sweet spot 17.5 inches


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Tin (Feb 12, 2016)

Trend and EURO is a POS this year. Throw it out for now. Remember the EURO's plans for Hurricane Joaquin? The only time it was decent this year was 7-8 period prior to the DC/Baltimore blizzard, even then both the CMC and GFS also had it.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 12, 2016)

Mt Washington between Saturday evening and Tuesday will have temps in the -30's (windchills in the -90s!) and then rain. 
Not too many placed on Earth can pull that off in 48 hours.


----------



## ChicoKat (Feb 12, 2016)

Guys I am a bit new to this. I enjoy following these threads and might have actually learned something. I just saw this and it seems favorable but I might have no idea wtf I'm talking about.






Then this right over the canal


----------



## Tin (Feb 12, 2016)

Yes, another big shift SE. EURO won't budge but given we are 4-5 days out it could start ticking east...or it is just flat out wrong. The system is also much weaker.


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 12, 2016)

I'll take whatever at this point.


----------



## skibumski (Feb 12, 2016)

8-12 inches for all of ski country would be considered a nice haul any other winter... unfortunately we're in quite a hole. Hopefully this is more or less on point and we get some follow up to bring some terrain into play.

All in all, today looks a lot more favorable than yesterday did, and that's good enough for me.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 12, 2016)

8-12 in NH ski country works for me !
It would certainly help ! But there is zero base in the woods right now !!



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 12, 2016)

That 18z GFS follows the Canadian and it's as good as we can hope for.   I'd take less or no snow as a trade for no typhoon.  The Euro/Ukie are way west though, and represent a mess.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 12, 2016)

Soon it may be time for a mid-week trip to the loaf. It is becoming my last hope.


----------



## 180 (Feb 12, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Soon it may be time for a mid-week trip to the loaf. It is becoming my last hope.



At the Loaf now.  12" and the place would be "open"


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 12, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> But there is zero base in the woods right now !!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone







Turned my new skis into rock skis in one run this year.


----------



## ss20 (Feb 12, 2016)

GFS comes WEST quite a bit (it's back on-shore).  More snow and more cold deeper into ski country.  More rain in the southern regions.  Win/lose situation... win for big mountain skiing, lose for the local hills in the flatlands that rely on this week.  Central VT and NH get a foot+, Southern VT on the fringe... the Catskills could do better than Sunday River.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 12, 2016)

ss20 said:


> GFS comes WEST quite a bit (it's back on-shore).  More snow and more cold deeper into ski country.  More rain in the southern regions.  Win/lose situation... win for big mountain skiing, lose for the local hills in the flatlands that rely on this week.  Central VT and* NH get a foot+, Southern VT on the fringe*... the Catskills could do better than Sunday River.



You're interpreting the model wrong.   

New Hampshire is an absolute pain train on that run.  Absolute deluge of rain with very little snow.    Southern Vermont almost as bad.  Poconos and Berks are screwed too.  Cats okay, but dancing on the fault line.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 13, 2016)

00z Canuck isnt done running, but I can tell it's going to be similar to the 00z GFS, it came west too.

Maine gets pain and despair, huge L goes right over the mountains. 

 New Hampshire gets pounded with rain too. 

Around 9'ish hours of sleet/ice in Berks.  

Cats & Poconos amazingly somehow come out unscathed, but both right on the fault-line.  

Vermont does well with snow.  ADK sees some snow, not too much.

EDIT:  Just for fun, the snowmaps are now out. Biggest winners would be Burke at about 20" and Plattekill and Magic at about 17".  Of course, with this sort of storm, the way you get the modeled jackpot is by being very close to the modeled disaster. So......


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 13, 2016)

Hard to pin point this one.  0z GFS and Canadian were very similae in track and intensity.  But 0z Euro is still west and the 6z GFS is weaker more east.  This could still take a couple more days to figure out.


----------



## ss20 (Feb 13, 2016)

mriceyman said:


> View attachment 18989





BenedictGomez said:


> You're interpreting the model wrong.
> 
> New Hampshire is an absolute pain train on that run.  Absolute deluge of rain with very little snow.    Southern Vermont almost as bad.  Poconos and Berks are screwed too.  Cats okay, but dancing on the fault line.



mriceyman's map disagree's with you BG.  Central NH and Central VT do great.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 13, 2016)

UKmet, meteofrance, euro and Japan models all west.  American and Canadain models more east.


----------



## Tin (Feb 13, 2016)

Freezing rain could be a serious issue in western/central parts CT the first half of this storm according to the GFS.

NAM says southern VT/NH...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 13, 2016)

ss20 said:


> *mriceyman's map disagree's with you BG.
> 
> Central NH and Central VT do great*.



The "_accumulated snowfall map_" moniker is a terrible name, because it gives people the false impression that that's actually what it means.  It doesn't.   A better name would be "_precipitation when it's sortof close to or below 32 degrees map_".

You cant just look at a map of modeled snow output and think that's how  much snow you'll get, you have to understand what's going on throughout  the entire air column and how it moves during the event.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 13, 2016)

catsup948 said:


> Hard to pin point this one.  0z GFS and Canadian were very similae in track and intensity.  But 0z Euro is still west and *the 6z GFS is weaker* more east.  This could still take a couple more days to figure out.



Just looked at that, a supersoaker for the coastal areas, and much ado about nothing elsewhere.  That seems odd, wonder if it's the off-run wonkiness showing up and 12z will be pretty different.

And it appears the 00z Euro and 00z Ukie are still terrible.


----------



## Tin (Feb 13, 2016)

NAM has gone east. Still not good for NH. That model has been great with track this winter, just too wet. Not over the top with this one though.


----------



## Tin (Feb 13, 2016)

Side note, looking like some decent upslope potential for Thursday-Friday.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 13, 2016)

12z GFS came about 20 miles NW, but remarkably similar to 06z.   

Burke still winner (17"), most of VT does well, Gore & Whiteface get snow but less than VT, bad run for most everyone else, though maybe the elevation in NH will save the day and it could be good for them, tough to say.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 13, 2016)

12z Canuck gets worse.  Though ADK and n.VT remain in the clear.

 Hmmm.....   This must be a trainwreck to forecast, which IMO is why professional mets are pretty much mum on this. LOL


----------



## Edd (Feb 13, 2016)

I shouldn't read these threads. Emotional roller coaster.


----------



## NYDB (Feb 13, 2016)

Edd said:


> I shouldn't read these threads. Emotional roller coaster.



+1 my wife  thinks I'm acting crazier than usual lately. It's because of this damn thread. I am going to get a Xanax prescription for next winter.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 13, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> 12z Canuck gets worse.  Though ADK and n.VT remain in the clear.
> 
> Hmmm.....   This must be a trainwreck to forecast, which IMO is why professional mets are pretty much mum on this. LOL



Yeah with the international models still hammering that eastern New York track.  Very hard to make a call.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 13, 2016)

Euro!  Still amped up and going through central New York.  What a nightmare of a forecast. Will the Euro fail again?  Or will it make a come back as the king of winter storm modeling?


----------



## fcksummer (Feb 13, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> The "_accumulated snowfall map_" moniker is a terrible name, because it gives people the false impression that that's actually what it means.  It doesn't.   A better name would be "_precipitation when it's sortof close to or below 32 degrees map_".
> 
> You cant just look at a map of modeled snow output and think that's how  much snow you'll get, you have to understand what's going on throughout  the entire air column and how it moves during the event.


So considering the air column, how much snow will we get in central NH?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 13, 2016)

catsup948 said:


> Euro!  Still amped up and going through central New York.  What a nightmare of a forecast. *Will the Euro fail again?  Or will it make a come back as the king of winter storm modeling?*



I hate to say this, but I think the Euro/Ukie go east and the GFS/CAD/NAM go west, a "split the difference" sort of a thing.  Might be good for ADK & n.VT but not much else if that's the case.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 13, 2016)

DT took a shot at it. 

 He's a well-known Euro-hugger though, which is precisely what this is.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 13, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> I hate to say this, but I think the Euro/Ukie go east and the GFS/CAD/NAM go west, a "split the difference" sort of a thing.  Might be good for ADK & n.VT but not much else if that's the case.



Maybe.  There is no evidence to say this will happen.  You could be right I suppose.  I'd rather you be right than the Euro verify.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 13, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> DT took a shot at it.
> 
> He's a well-known Euro-hugger though, which is precisely what this is.



Where the f$@k is this !! It Ain't the North EAST WTF !!!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 13, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> Where the f$@k is this !! It Ain't the North EAST WTF !!!



If you cant extrapolate from that map, a map with an asterisk next to your zip code wouldnt help.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 13, 2016)

Well, the 18z GFS is..... horrendous.

   Looks like my worries might be coming true.  Hopefully it shifts back.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 13, 2016)

18z Canuck awesome for n.VT, good for ADK.

  Stinks for everyone else.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 13, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> 18z Canuck awesome for n.VT, good for ADK.
> 
> Stinks for everyone else.



Elk? Maybe?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 13, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Elk? Maybe?



Hah. Good call!  I always forget Elk is sortof tucked into its' own unique little geography.

Elk is right on the fault line of the 12z Canuck, so they get about.... I'd guess 15" maybe.  Though the 00z Canuck is running as we speak, so we'll have better data in about 20 minutes.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 13, 2016)

00z GFS is in.

If this or the Euro verifies, t's over.  Nobody listens to techno.

Book a trip to Utah or Colorado or Alberta.

  Signing off.................


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 13, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> 00z GFS is in.
> 
> If this or the Euro verifies, t's over.  Nobody listens to techno.
> 
> ...



Couldnt have trended any worse. Bad luck year .. Bunch of storms around but none will hit for ski country


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 13, 2016)

00z Canadian is in, and this **$(#$#$* worthless model also trends toward the Euro.  

Not as bad as the GFS, but honestly, who gives a $*#& at this point?


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 13, 2016)

This winter= Fail!  I'm starting to get excited about la Nina already.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2016)

Elk please let it happen

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ss20 (Feb 14, 2016)

06z GFS just as bad.  Find a flatlands mountain for night skiing Monday night then pack it up and hunker down at home.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2016)

Mountain Creek another powered day.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 14, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> Mountain Creek another powered day.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk



For a few hours then ....Too far East.
Holding out for Elk ....Then again Greek Peak may get the goods

This thread needs a Suicide hotline link.......


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 14, 2016)

Maps, anyone?  I like to see my pain.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 14, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> Maps, anyone?  I like to see my pain.



Take a big GREEN marker and scribble all over pretty much everything East of Syracuse, NY 

It's ugly


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 14, 2016)

Ouch. I was hoping that northern Vermont was spared.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 14, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> Maps, anyone?  I like to see my pain.



Not VT but what Dr jeff said , add a few colors


----------



## fcksummer (Feb 14, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Not VT but what Dr jeff said , add a few colorsView attachment 18997


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 14, 2016)

fcksummer said:


>


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 14, 2016)

RGEM and NAM both hitting on a decent front end thump. Monday night.  It does change to hard rain, but maybe something to look forward too.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 14, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


>



If this holds any truth its not a true disaster, at least for CBK.  .2-.4 rain shouldn't be too much of a base burner and it's supposed to be warm on the other side of this so no hard freeze back to solid.  They put a real good effort in dusting up trails this past week for the holiday so the base while not deep is solid.  JB keeps on saying its not over so we will see.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 14, 2016)

4aprice said:


> If this holds any truth its not a true disaster, at least for CBK.  .2-.4 rain shouldn't be too much of a base burner and it's supposed to be warm on the other side of this so no hard freeze back to solid.  They put a real good effort in dusting up trails this past week for the holiday so the base while not deep is solid.  JB keeps on saying its not over so we will see.



Here's another Pocono call.  I'm not really sure what we'd call this mix, how about "glop"?


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 14, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Here's another Pocono call.  I'm not really sure what we'd call this mix, how about "glop"?



Yea, Scranton TV (WNEP 16) up there was saying snow-rain-snow kind of in line with EPAWA yesterday.  If the base can remain solid they should be ok. Too busy watching the Dev's beat the Flyers in front of a whole host of Fly fans in the East Side Bistro to really concentrate on what they were saying.  I will say this, last week we (NW Morris) got a nightly dusting of snow almost each night  and Camelback looked like they did better then us.  Mountain looked wintery not just ribbons over dirt.  Don't know when they will start to shut down snowmaking.  Scuttle butt is they would like to try and keep at least the East Side open into April for the Hotel.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Tin (Feb 14, 2016)

So we go from record cold to record warm in 48 hours? RGEM which has been decent in close range says the cold hangs on for the first ~6 for the precip. Everyone gets a couple inches before the immature snow.


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 14, 2016)

Mother nature is  a FICKLE BITCH this year. From -28 this morning at the top of Huntah, to r@in in 48 hours. Bring on La Nina next year!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 14, 2016)

If someone challenged you to draw the worst possible single storm track to screw over the most east coast ski areas in one event, I'm pretty sure you couldn't do much better than this.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 14, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> If someone challenged you to draw the worst possible single storm track to screw over the most east coast ski areas in one event, I'm pretty sure you couldn't do much better than this.



Nope.  Pretty spot on.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 14, 2016)

How likely is this track?  I'm guessing that we are in the zone now where a change is not very likely.   


.


----------



## bigbog (Feb 14, 2016)

Think SL will survive...maybe on the icy side, for a day, but okay.   Temps are predicted to drop back down in a couple days but I think our good snow will be gonzo.   Fingers are crossed....
Another potential powder dump goes by the wayside:angry:.


----------



## nhskier1969 (Feb 14, 2016)

bigbog said:


> Think SL will survive...maybe on the icy side, for a day, but okay.   Temps are predicted to drop back down to comfortable within ~12hrs +/-.   Fingers are crossed....
> Another potential powder dump goes by the wayside:angry:.



So let's set the record straight.  The temperature in the Vermont mountains is going to rise 75+ degrees in less than two days.  And Washington D.C. is going to get more snow than us.

WTF....


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 14, 2016)

nhskier1969 said:


> So let's set the record straight.  The temperature in the Vermont mountains is going to rise 75+ degrees in less than two days.  And Washington D.C. is going to get more snow than us.
> 
> WTF....



With all the snow karma we're saving up next year ought to be fantastic.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 14, 2016)

I think this map is pretty reasonable given various model depictions.   Hoping for a slight eastern shift so that at least Whiteface would be sparred from heavy rain.


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 14, 2016)

Guess this is when I should check out Blue Knob.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 14, 2016)

Q Burke is quite the optimist. From their Facebook page:

"Keep a close eye on Monday evening and Tuesday morning. Looks like we could see a nice accumulation on the front-end of another storm moving up the coast."


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 14, 2016)

Looks like a pretty good net gain for my plans for Saturday:

A little rain and a thin coat of ice in between 2 bursts of decent snowfall (Saturday will snow all day for free refills as well, supposedly).

http://www.onthesnow.com/vermont/pico-mountain-at-killington/longterm-weather.html?rptType=snow


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 14, 2016)

Rowsdower said:


> Guess this is when I should check out Blue Knob.



DDDDD zone. 3-7 glazed ,got to be at least a 4.5 hr ride . Heard they have some nice terrain.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 15, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> Q Burke is quite the optimist. From their Facebook page:
> 
> "Keep a close eye on Monday evening and Tuesday morning. Looks like we could see a nice accumulation on the front-end of another storm moving up the coast."



To be fair, they didnt say "what" would be accumulating.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 15, 2016)

It's going to rain hard and briefly torch during this storm but I'm curious how long the cold hangs out up north.  It could set up a more prolonged period of freezing rain.  This might help to save the snow pack a bit. Back edge snow is usually not to reliable but the NAM and GFS are both showing the potential for some especially in Vermont.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 15, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Looks like a pretty good net gain for my plans for Saturday:
> 
> A little rain and a thin coat of ice in between 2 bursts of decent snowfall (Saturday will snow all day for free refills as well, supposedly).
> 
> http://www.onthesnow.com/vermont/pico-mountain-at-killington/longterm-weather.html?rptType=snow



Please stop using that biased garbage "weather" forecast here. I would've thought you learned your lesson with them. The weekend looks good but Tuesday not so much


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 15, 2016)

mriceyman said:


> Please stop using that biased garbage "weather" forecast here. I would've thought you learned your lesson with them. The weekend looks good but Tuesday not so much
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I hope Tuna gets gap insurance for his next vehicle.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 15, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> I think this map is pretty reasonable given various model depictions.   Hoping for a slight eastern shift so that at least Whiteface would be sparred from heavy rain.



Oh my god he does know where Maine, New Hampshire and Vermont are !!

Shocker !!!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 15, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Looks like a pretty good net gain for my plans for Saturday:
> 
> A little rain and a thin coat of ice in between 2 bursts of decent snowfall (Saturday will snow all day for free refills as well, supposedly).
> 
> http://www.onthesnow.com/vermont/pico-mountain-at-killington/longterm-weather.html?rptType=snow



While Friday night should bring some snow, Saturday at K is calling for a mix - Rain and snow showers likely.  Mostly cloudy, with a high near 36. Very  windy, with a west wind around 50 mph, with gusts as high as 65 mph.   Chance of precipitation is 60%.

Please don't crash another car and don't have a heart attack or stroke.

Will this turn into another Tuna feast thread?


----------



## skibumski (Feb 15, 2016)

Track is pretty locked in. At this point we can only hope that they're slightly off on temperature so we get snow for longer before the rain.


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 15, 2016)

skibumski said:


> Track is pretty locked in. At this point we can only hope that they're slightly off on temperature so we get snow for longer before the rain.



Or for a dry slot of air!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 15, 2016)

No more rain for Mid VT upwards. Just a sprinkle in the Berkshires. 6" of snow before the weekend in Berkshires and more in VT.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 15, 2016)

mriceyman said:


> Please stop using that biased garbage "weather" forecast here. I would've thought you learned your lesson with them. The weekend looks good but Tuesday not so much
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



The weekend looks very good. And only once in my entire ski career have they been wrong. You figure it out for yourselves.

OTS gives you forecast for base and peak elevation at mountains. Don't use it if you don't like it. I've only had one not extremely excellent day out so far this year. Can you all say the same?

I'm split between Berkshire East and Pico for Saturday. We'll see how things shape up.


----------



## Tin (Feb 15, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> No more rain for Mid VT upwards. Just a sprinkle in the Berkshires. 6" of snow before the weekend in Berkshires and more in VT.







































Please tell me where you see 6" in the Berkshires. I hope you're right. Just be safe driving this time, seriously dude.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 15, 2016)

At this point might as well just see what happens.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 15, 2016)

NOAA / NWS maps paint a broad stroke over regions and don't take elevation into account. I look at them too, and the Euro and Canada and others as well. Whatever they say is probably accurate for the average elevation in the area. But you know, we ski mountains 

Hope everyone has a good weekend there might be a bit of icing in between a couple good snows and probably a not too significant amount of rain at some point below mid-VT. If you're skiing the Adirondacks or Mid/No-VT or anywhere equivalent it's shaping up to be one to remember.

I'd suggest planning on your favorite northern resort cuz it's going to be fresh up there. And a good chance things could swing just slightly and the Berkshires even will just see a thin coat of ice in between snows, and a few drops of rain. We'll see.


----------



## Keelhauled (Feb 15, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> No more rain for Mid VT upwards. Just a sprinkle in the Berkshires. 6" of snow before the weekend in Berkshires and more in VT.



I really gotta start reading the username before I get excited by the post.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 15, 2016)

^ 11 posts and already talking trash. Nice start.


----------



## abc (Feb 15, 2016)

Keelhauled said:


> I really gotta start reading the username before I get excited by the post.


I ALWAYS do (reading the username before I read the post itself). Especially in the weather forum. 

There're only a few posters who have ANY understanding of what are in the models. The rest of the posts are just idle speculations which I skip over with only a quick glance. With new names, I follow them for a few and put that name in the "skip" vs "read" list. 

Weather and condition is the main reason I'm on here at all. Lately the weather forum has got a much larger portion of trash talk than previous years. That's why I don't check the forum as often as previous years. (ok, I'm guilty of adding to the trash pile with this post)


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 15, 2016)

How about say maybe the very tippy top of northern Vermont mountains get 3-6 inches total.  Including any backside snow which is still being shown on the GFS and NAM.  The initial snow probably just turns to complete slush or just washed away.  The snow maps in Vermont do show elevation.  Dreams of knee deep powder need to stay in your dreams.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 15, 2016)

You guys don't trust a snow forecast from this guy?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 15, 2016)

VTK you really got nothing better to do than dig up a funny photo from one of my many trip reports. Let's see your ugly mug.

The trash talk and moronic behavior is getting out of hand. I'm not going anywhere. Because I have respect for people and believe me it's going to be one of you like VTK getting a temp ban for going over the top and being unnecessarily mean before me. If you think my predictions are on the optimistic side, go talk about it with your therapist.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 15, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> VTK you really got nothing better to do than dig up a funny photo from one of my many trip reports. Let's see your ugly mug.
> 
> The trash talk and moronic behavior is getting out of hand. I'm not going anywhere. If you think my predictions are on the optimistic side, go talk about it with your therapist.



Why so angry?  There are things in life that are worth getting angry about - like totaling a car when everyone tells you that it's not worth taking the trip.  But an internet forum?  Nah... Not worth it.

You really ought to block me again.  Seriously.  Block me.  Please.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 15, 2016)

Block me. Some guy in the NEK who decided he doesn't like me a couple years ago and spends half his time on here bashing me isn't really my problem or concern.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 15, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> No more rain for Mid VT upwards. Just a sprinkle in the Berkshires. 6" of snow before the weekend in Berkshires and more in VT.



Lol just be careful driving.. How many cars can you afford to wreck? 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 15, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> You guys don't trust a snow forecast from this guy?
> 
> View attachment 19016



Dude, you have a small arm sticking out of your ear.   Weird.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 15, 2016)

Save Tuna!  We don't need more scenes like this one!


----------



## hammer (Feb 15, 2016)

Any other updates on when the frozen precip will start happening and where?  Seems like we are screwed for the whole storm (don't share bdfreetuna's optimism), but I have plans for this evening in/near Nashua that I'm trying to figure out.

Guessing ski areas are pretty busy today.  If I were on vacation this week I'd be out today while the conditions are still decent.  Who knows, maybe tomorrow will be also fine before the big NCP event.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 15, 2016)

This is the sort of concrete base builder that wouldn't bother me on December 15th.  On February 15th it stinks.  

Still cant believe the track this thing is going to take.  If I could draw a line on a map to ruin conditions at as many ski areas as possible in the east, from Pennsylvania to Maine, this is probably what I'd draw.  For a while there, I thought Whiteface would be the one place that would be sparred, but even that doesnt appear to be the case barring an 80 due east kick.   Ski country will likely be like a Crashed Ice course Wednesday.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 15, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> Save Tuna!  We don't need more scenes like this one!



Waiting for you to post my address, phone number and social security number..


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 15, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Waiting for you to post my address, phone number and social security number..



That's rather paranoid. Is the guy with the arm coming out of your ear whispering things to you?

Getting back to the discussion at hand, here is the Weather Channel's snowfall forecast.  The map looks better than reality since it doesn't include rainfall or ice.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 15, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> You guys don't trust a snow forecast from this guy?
> 
> View attachment 19016



Why not he's batting a 1000 so far this year. Been wrong everytime.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 15, 2016)

See my signature steamboat. Every day except for Killington was fantastic. Go read the trip reports and see the pics for yourself.

Wrong once. Must be nice to never be wrong and never have a car accident.

Subaru Legacy GT up on deck to replace the Impreza. I'll try really, really hard not to crash it for you guys.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 15, 2016)

He's referring to the time in December you claimed Killington was getting a foot and you'd be skiing trees.  They got 4" that storm.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 15, 2016)

He's talking about my last trip to K Mart, the one time I've been wrong on conditions and had a kind of shitty day probably in the last half decade.

I didn't ski in December this year but I think we all got caught by surprise by the crappiness of El Nino.

And I probably would have been skiing trees unless the ground was bare... unless you haven't picked that up by now


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 15, 2016)

Cold air hanging on longer than modeled from the first live reports in the south = incremental positive news.


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 15, 2016)

What about the system moving in on Friday? 

I really don't want to bag my trip at the end of Feb...


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 15, 2016)

Friday night through Saturday Idk about PA but VT will see 4-6" with no mix.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 15, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> He's talking about my last trip to K Mart, the one time I've been wrong on conditions and had a kind of shitty day probably in the last half decade.
> 
> I didn't ski in December this year but I think we all got caught by surprise by the crappiness of El Nino.
> 
> And I probably would have been skiing trees unless the ground was bare... unless you haven't picked that up by now




Guess you missed the call with the 9"-20" that fell last week in central/northern VT. I didn't, had fresh snow three mornings in a row.

DHS is right, you're 2 for 2 so far with your third coming tomorrow.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 15, 2016)

Rowsdower said:


> *What about the system moving in on Friday? *
> 
> I really don't want to bag my trip at the end of Feb...



I'm in the same boat.  Temps will be something that need watching though, it's modeled on the good at the moment, but close, and given this season I'm taking nothing for granted.   Could be decent if the mountains help it overperform.


----------



## njdiver85 (Feb 15, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Cold air hanging on longer than modeled from the first live reports in the south = incremental positive news.



Any link to this with more info?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 15, 2016)

njdiver85 said:


> Any link to this with more info?



Interactive radar.

http://www.intellicast.com/Local/WxMap.aspx


----------



## njdiver85 (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks.  Would be great if So VT gets a delay in the move from snow to rain, but still looks like it's gonna happen by 6am.  Not a lot of time for accumulation.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 15, 2016)

Snowing light in mid Hudson valley now. 

Not looking forward to driving in the at 4 am Tuesday morning to get to work.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 15, 2016)

Snowing lightly here in So VT now.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## fcksummer (Feb 15, 2016)

Wind, rain or snow...I'm just happy the maps aren't cropping out Maine, NH and VT anymore.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 15, 2016)

Bristol? 1,150 ft of vert, never been.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 15, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Guess you missed the call with the 9"-20" that fell last week in central/northern VT. I didn't, had fresh snow three mornings in a row.
> 
> DHS is right, you're 2 for 2 so far with your third coming tomorrow.



Nice for you to have a car right now. I have no idea what you're talking about otherwise.

Well lookey here, the maps are trending like I said it was gonna be. Good times for skiing coming up. I wonder who's gonna be the first to admit "Tuna called it first"..


----------



## lerops (Feb 15, 2016)

Any idea how Canadian mountains will do? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 15, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Nice for you to have a car right now. I have no idea what you're talking about otherwise.
> 
> Well lookey here, the maps are trending like I said it was gonna be. Good times for skiing coming up. I wonder who's gonna be the first to admit "Tuna called it first"..



It is nice to have a car.  Really nice.  This is why I am shocked that you aren't replacing your car for another few weeks.  It is ski season, after all.


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 15, 2016)

Snowing like crazy here in NJ.

Any chance this isn't a complete wash out and we at least lock in with a lot of ice? I'll take the ice if we get a couple more little snow events after this.

Its not ideal, but its better than destroying what base we have.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 15, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> It is nice to have a car.  Really nice.  This is why I am shocked that you aren't replacing your car for another few weeks.  It is ski season, after all.



My wife has a car, my father has a car. I have a few other things to take care of right now besides making an impulse car purchase.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 15, 2016)

Supposed to be heading north friday after work.  Really getting tired of bagging this trip saying "next weekend will be better"....

Ug.

Some one asked about canada - Tremblant forecast looks solid.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 15, 2016)

My friend who is at Hunter today said they getting freezing rain and very windy. Where I live about 50 miles south of Hunter and lot lower elevation still light snow and no wind.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 15, 2016)

Still heavy snow in NJ. 

Wonder how long the rain will hold off?


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 15, 2016)

We are just screwed! The warm air is already at the upper levels!


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 15, 2016)

andrec10 said:


> We are just screwed! The warm air is already at the upper levels!



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4F4qzPbcFiA


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 15, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> *No more rain for Mid VT upwards.* Just a sprinkle in the Berkshires. 6" of snow before the weekend in Berkshires and more in VT.





bdfreetuna said:


> Well lookey here, the maps are trending like I said it was gonna be. Good times for skiing coming up. I wonder who's gonna be the first to admit "Tuna called it first"..



From the Eye on the Sky (Fairbanks Museum, St. Johnsbury, Vermont) recreational forecast:
On Tuesday, summits will be obscured in a wintry mix, changing to rain. Strong south to southwest winds will lift temperatures at the 4,000 foot elevation into the 40s.

Or as Tuna would say, "Powder day at Killington!"


----------



## hammer (Feb 15, 2016)

Light snow is already looking like sleet near Nashua NH. :-(


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 15, 2016)

This season is shot.


----------



## skibumski (Feb 15, 2016)

Still getting good snow in NYC... weird system for sure.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Feb 15, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> From the Eye on the Sky (Fairbanks Museum, St. Johnsbury, Vermont) recreational forecast:
> On Tuesday, summits will be obscured in a wintry mix, changing to rain. Strong south to southwest winds will lift temperatures at the 4,000 foot elevation into the 40s.
> 
> Or as Tuna would say, "Powder day at Killington!"


 - we need all the snow dances we can get, killing the man's excitement is just bad karma for all of us!


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 15, 2016)

Rowsdower said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4F4qzPbcFiA



Damn talking fish !!!

Freezing rain on an 1 1/2" snow . Pretty accurate so far unfortunatley......


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 15, 2016)

Bene288 said:


> This season is shot.



What season? Fall?

I keep thinking next weekend maybe it'll be winter, last weekend it was finally but it seems every time we get a chance for QPF it either delivers south or is r**n.  Has there ever been such a bad ski year?


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 15, 2016)

〽❄❅;936518 said:
			
		

> - we need all the snow dances we can get, killing the man's excitement is just bad karma for all of us!



Your karma ship has already sailed, sadly.  


.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Feb 15, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> Your karma ship has already sailed, sadly.
> 
> 
> .


For the East anyway 
Served me well beyond expectations beginning of the month's week in Aspen Finally!


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 15, 2016)

〽❄❅;936522 said:
			
		

> For the East anyway
> Served me well beyond expectations beginning of the month's week in Aspen Finally!



Well done!


.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 15, 2016)

Central jersey switches to rain about 5pm.. Mix line crashed north fast


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (Feb 15, 2016)

As of 8PM its still 11 degrees with about 1.5" of fluff on the ground across the street from Mount Snow - supposed to max out at about 50 degrees with rain here tomorrow, hoping the change to rain holds off until at least an hour after 1st chair so maybe a few powder runs can be had in the AM!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 15, 2016)

Still light snow in south Sullivan county about 4. Inches down 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 15, 2016)

Good dusting in Southern NH, and coming down decent.  It was more sleet, laundry detergent, Graupel like stuff earlier, but big flakes now. It's still getting colder, 24 earlier and 19 now.  Hope this trend keeps up for a bit longer than forecast.


----------



## yeggous (Feb 15, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> Good dusting in Southern NH, and coming down decent.  It was more sleet, laundry detergent, Graupel like stuff earlier, but big flakes now. It's still getting colder, 24 earlier and 19 now.  Hope this trend keeps up for a bit longer than forecast.



That is dynamic cooling in action. It'll start warming as soon as the air saturates.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 15, 2016)

Sleet has started where I live

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 15, 2016)

Got about an inch or so of snow before we big-time dry slotted.


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 15, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Got about an inch or so of snow before we big-time dry slotted.



Too bad for the deluge that's spinning over Georgia currently....


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 15, 2016)

yeggous said:


> That is dynamic cooling in action. It'll start warming as soon as the air saturates.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Inevitable, just hoping for a good snowfall before the bad stuff.  Cross country and snowshoeing has been good here for a while, with a respectable base.  I'd prefer it doesn't go to a solid ice base in the local woods.  Nice winter trek today in the local wildlife refuge.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 15, 2016)

Been outside since 3pm, but now that I'm back inside looking at this, it definitely appears the cold is holding on a bit longer than expected.  Incremental positive.   Also, to my eye I think it's about 80 miles east of model depiction, which could be good for Whiteface if I'm right.


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 15, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Been outside since 3pm, but now that I'm back inside looking at this, it definitely appears the cold is holding on a bit longer than expected.  Incremental positive.   Also, to my eye I think it's about 80 miles east of model depiction, which could be good for Whiteface if I'm right.



We're getting a ridiculous amount of ice here in PA. Hope we don't lose power. 

Looks like a big block of dry air is working its way in as well. Here's to hoping for the best. We were supposed to change over to all rain about four hours ago now...


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 15, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about otherwise.



Well I guess you missed the part where MRG opened again with 43 trails & Sugarbush was back to 100% after your powder day at K. No snow just fairy dust & pixels.

Tues-Thurs was good this past week unlike your powder day at K.

Sorry you weekend warriors missed out, really.

And not one of you weather guru's called it.

Why am I not surprised?

I'm blacked out this week.

It'll be good again next week.


By the way we had about 2" in Brooklyn before it changed to rain about 6pm.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 16, 2016)

All ice changing to rain now
At 4 am 
Route 17 was clear by back roads was normal for the area.
Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 16, 2016)

Down in the flatlands, I woke to about 2 inches of snow and a thick crust of ice... I am sure further north and west were the same.  looking at the ski reports seems there is an inversion at the summits.    My concern is later in the afternoon, when a ton of r@!% is predicted...


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 16, 2016)

A storm Haiku:

Northern Vermont rain
Tuna said no rain today
Tuna wrong third time


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 16, 2016)

4-6 at cannon this morning before the changeover.  Base building of it doesn't get washed away. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ss20 (Feb 16, 2016)

Have fun Tuna!  Berkshire East is closed and Pico got 2 inches and enough ice to push opening back to 9am.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 16, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> *No more rain for Mid VT upwards.* Just a sprinkle in the Berkshires. 6" of snow before the weekend in Berkshires and more in VT.





bdfreetuna said:


> Good times for skiing coming up. *I wonder who's gonna be the first to admit "Tuna called it first"..*


Answer: Nobody

At least this one didn't cost you $10.  You're learning.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 16, 2016)

Tuna said that the maps are trending in his direction.  :roll:


----------



## Edd (Feb 16, 2016)

Wildcat's claiming 6" of dense fresh. Seeing a lot of wind holds on Twitter.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 16, 2016)

Damn - if it could just take a super hard right hand run and spare N. Vt. too much rain....

Also, Mt. Forecast is claiming some more snow after the rain tonight and half decent snow Fri>Sat. on mansfield and Jay - are we believing them?

Got a make a decision about this weekend shortly.  Go for it, or bump - for the third time - one more weekend....


----------



## drjeff (Feb 16, 2016)

just 
got off the hill at Mount Snow after a 90 minute session - about 2" of dense new snow with a crust on top, periods of rain on/off now, temps about 40 and a BIG WIND out of the South up top. 

Nothing horrible snowpack damage wise yet at least, temps supposed to drop in about 12hrs after a brief spike between now and then.

Not a death blow by any means to the snowpack. By the time I get back on the hill on Saturday after a little drying out of the snowpack and some grooming, the snowmaking trails should be decent


----------



## Jully (Feb 16, 2016)

Sunday River and Sugarloaf both reporting 5" overnight and freezing rain now. Many wind and ice holds.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 16, 2016)

Ok, I vote for screwed.


----------



## hammer (Feb 16, 2016)

Over 15 degree temperature change on the drive down from Nashua NH to Burlington MA...at least 5 of that in a 3-4 mile stretch.  Not looking forward to the deluge later this evening.

Guessing this will destroy any manmade packed powder conditions but will it be around long enough to hurt snow cover?


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 16, 2016)

Wow - deluge in central nj right now.


----------



## ss20 (Feb 16, 2016)

If what it's doing in western CT right now is any indication of what it'll do in ski country, we are done for.  And the radar does not.  Look. Good. At. All.

I am typically pretty focused (and never procrastinate), but I have not been able to complete anything today.  This weather is killing me.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 16, 2016)

tnt1234 said:


> Wow - deluge in central nj right now.



Same here in Brooklyn for at least an hour. Winds pretty stiff too.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 16, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Same here in Brooklyn for at least an hour. Winds pretty stiff too.



Probably a good night to try Mountain Creek.  No crowds anyway....


----------



## WJenness (Feb 16, 2016)

Damn...


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 16, 2016)

Make it stop plz.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 16, 2016)

Well we still have March !! Hopefully !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 16, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> Well we still have March !! Hopefully !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



For some reason your comment reminded me of this

[video]https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&u  act=8&ved=0ahUKEwjWuaWOjf3KAhXCWh4KHdVpAUEQyCkIHzA  A&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D  MWvevkE0kAI&usg=AFQjCNEQkF0_WtcYQafYlijS7jiN9O6m3A  &sig2=_YlHWOtswsLkZoqB6pg0iQ[/video]


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 16, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> Well we still have March !! Hopefully !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



There's always 2016/2017! 

C'mon La Nina!


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 16, 2016)

Bostonian said:


> For some reason your comment reminded me of this
> 
> [video]https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&u  act=8&ved=0ahUKEwjWuaWOjf3KAhXCWh4KHdVpAUEQyCkIHzA  A&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D  MWvevkE0kAI&usg=AFQjCNEQkF0_WtcYQafYlijS7jiN9O6m3A  &sig2=_YlHWOtswsLkZoqB6pg0iQ[/video]



Link doesn't seem to be working for me.........


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 16, 2016)

all the way to the Canadian border . . .


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 16, 2016)

Blow torch wind:





Fire Hose: coming shortly


----------



## Tin (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 16, 2016)

At least it's moving out. 




.


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 16, 2016)

You got lucky. NJ had a solid 4-6 hours of heavy, sideways rain.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 16, 2016)

I don't see any of the promised snow that would follow the rain...


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 16, 2016)

Can a resort claim 5" of new snow toward its season total when it is gone within 8 hours?


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Feb 16, 2016)

Snow is Snow, so yes.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 16, 2016)

〽❄❅;936817 said:
			
		

> Snow is Snow, so yes.


I was kidding about that. At least a few people got to enjoy the few inches of crusted snow while it lasted.

The Mansfield snow stake sums today quite well (even if it is* maybe *a data entry error):


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 16, 2016)

Heard Tuna's forecasting heavy rain this weekend.

Break out the powder boards.


----------



## Tin (Feb 17, 2016)

from_the_NEK said:


> Can a resort claim 5" of new snow toward its season total when it is gone within 8 hours?



Bush claiming a net gain at higher elevations and remaining at 111 trails open.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 17, 2016)

An UGLY graphic from the NWS about what yesterday's storm did to the snowpack in the Northeast


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 17, 2016)

Northeast Kingdom after the storm.  




.


----------



## dlague (Feb 17, 2016)

I could tell we lost a lot - Our back yard had about 6 inches and we got 3-4 prior to the wet part of the storm when I left for work.  Came home from work and could see my lawn!  Damn it!  it was sad!


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 18, 2016)

Still have frozen white stuff covering my lawn. Not really snow anymore but it is frozen and white.


----------



## yeggous (Feb 18, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Still have frozen white stuff covering my lawn. Not really snow anymore but it is frozen and white.



Sounds like my lawn


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Feb 18, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Still have frozen white stuff covering my lawn. Not really snow anymore but it is frozen and white.



I I have the same but I also have patches where the snow was thin and melted.  Was hard to come home to.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (Feb 18, 2016)

Pretty sure I still have some snow patches in my yard at home, the problem is that I have a RIDICULOUS amount of downed tree branches covering my yard as well so it's tough to tell exactly what is still under all of that debris!!!!!  Going to be one heck of a spring cleanup at my house this year!!!!!


----------



## yeggous (Feb 18, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Pretty sure I still have some snow patches in my yard at home, the problem is that I have a RIDICULOUS amount of downed tree branches covering my yard as well so it's tough to tell exactly what is still under all of that debris!!!!!  Going to be one heck of a spring cleanup at my house this year!!!!!



Meh. I have nothing unusual. There are always branches to clean. Probably only a few inches of snow left in most of my yard. No bare patches yet.

I am really concerned about tick populations this year. I am going to have to get our there and spray early this year.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 18, 2016)

dlague said:


> I I have the same but I also have patches where the snow was thin and melted.  Was hard to come home to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Went out took a closer look. Still about 3 inches of snow covered with a hard top


----------



## Puck it (Feb 18, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Went out took a closer look. Still about 3 inches of snow covered with a hard top


You had to go outside to look.  You could have just asked the wife!!!


----------



## nhskier1969 (Feb 18, 2016)

Thought I would add to the misery for the long-range outlook


----------



## skibumski (Feb 18, 2016)

nhskier1969 said:


> Thought I would add to the misery for the long-range outlook
> View attachment 19117



Fundamentals don't really back this up this year, fortunately. Atmospheric conditions are pointing to a cold March through much of the US.


----------



## nhskier1969 (Feb 18, 2016)

Great, so we start building a base in march.  Does anyway think we will possibly be able to ski back country this year, or can we just write that off.


----------



## skibumski (Feb 18, 2016)

We're probably 30-40 inches of snow without a thaw/r@!n in between before we can really open up backcountry. I'm not optimistic about that but if tomorrow night comes in colder than expected (big if), the Wednesday storm actually gives us a direct hit (big if), and we actually get a couple of the 1-3 looking hits showing up on the radar, we're pretty close. Realistically, the chances of all those actually happening is pretty low.


----------



## fcksummer (Feb 19, 2016)

nhskier1969 said:


> Great, so we start building a base in march.  Does anyway think we will possibly be able to ski back country this year, or can we just write that off.


----------

